# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Sisak - forumasice iz Siska i okolice - 1. dio

## Mukica

evo cure!!!
Marina mama ima dobrih ideja
mozete ih ovdje razmjenjivati

----------


## irenas

pa da čujemo koje su to :D

----------


## Barbara1

Prijavljujem se!!!!

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

E pa cure evo mene s mojim idejama 8) ....željama 8) ....i potrebama 8) ....daklem, imam veliku želju pokrenuti Sisak u smislu da i tu imamo neke rodine radionice i kojekakve happeninge  :Joggler:  ....da bi takvo što krenulo u Sisku trebamo što više članova  :Gumi-gumi:  ....ja sam krenula i nadam se uz vašu pomoć da ćemo uspjeti zajedno pomoći Rodi da doleti u Sisak....zakaj i naši bebači nebi furali majičice sa Rodinim porukama, i zakaj se i mi nebi špancirale po gradu su fuksija majicama?! Ajmo cure zajedno pokrenuti Rodu u Sisku!!!!!!!!

----------


## irenas

Ja sam mislila da će nas biti više tj.nadala se da nas ima više na forumu.Iz Petrinje sam ali vrlo vezana za Sisak.Nadam se da će se još netko javiti uskoro.Bilo je cura koje su prepričavale stanje u Sisčkom rodilištu.Gdje su one?Ajmo cure  :Heart:

----------


## litala

nema mjesta malodusnosti  :Smile: 

u puli nas je bilo dvije kad smo krenule   :Love:  

sad nas ima vise   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## momze

irenas, ti si iz petrinje? i ja sam, samo trenutno tamo ne zivim.   :Smile:  pokusat cu nagovoriti jednu forumasicu iz petrinje da vam se pridruzi. 

takodjer, znam da je Irenica iz Siska. nisam ju neko vrijeme vidjela na forumu, ali mogle bi joj se javiti putem pp-a.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

drzim fige za moje Siscanke da se skupe u sto vecem broju  :D

----------


## irenas

Možda se mi sve i poznajemo  :Heart:  posebno mi Petrinjke  :Kiss:

----------

ima nas jos iz petrinje, skupila bi se dobra ekipa. Mogle bi RODE i u Petrinji imati podruznicu!  :Wink:  [/i]

----------


## irenas

Dobro došla  :Love:

----------


## tileo02

Pridružujem vam se. Mi smo iz Siska. Lavić ima 4 godine. I mi smo za akciju. Gdje smo stali ?

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Ej curke purke, ja sam malkoc izbivala s foruma, jednostavno nemrem sve stić  :Crying or Very sad:  ....imam posla ko u priči jerbo je takvo doba godine i razapeta sam na milijon strana a sve bi htjela, sve, baš sve :D ....htjela bih i sudjelovat u Rodinoj rasprodaji u subotu al nemrem jer mi je ova subota radna.  :Crying or Very sad:  ...baš šteta....kak sve uskladit a da su svi sretni i zadovoljni?! :? 
Vidim i Tileo02 nam došla.....dobro došla  :Heart:  .....želim puno toga stići i postići al me vrijeme neumoljivo gazi.....Bože, kak će tek biti kad ću imati troje, četvero dečice kad sad niš ne stižem?!
Imam prijedlog za cure iz Siska i okolice da dogovorimo neki termin, koji svima paše, i nađemo se na jednoj čajanci da malo popričamo o projektima Rode u našemu malome mistu....
Kajk mislite ženice?!

----------


## irenas

Kad i gdje?

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Meni, ko meni, bi odgovaralo kod bazena jer mi je posao blizu, pa bi možda mogla šmugnut s radnog mjesta...ovaj tjedan sam do 19h naveče...

----------


## tileo02

Meni odgovara gdje god hoćete, popodne iza 17.00. Ajmo cure. Kada ???

----------


## Mukica

> ima nas jos iz petrinje, skupila bi se dobra ekipa. Mogle bi RODE i u Petrinji imati podruznicu!  [/i]


bogme bi :D 
ima vas dosta za Sisacko-petrinjsku  :Wink:  

1. Marina mama
2. irenas
3. Barbara1
4. icy
5. tileo02

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Ima još i irenica.... :D

----------


## irenas

Sad još samo da padne dogovor da se nađemo negdje.Nama Petrinjakama je bazen zaista daleko ali prvi put se možemo i tamo naći.Ako vama ipak nije problem da probamo na pola puta,recimo u Konzumo kod Taleta na kavi?

----------


## tileo02

Misliš u kafiću u Konzumu ? Meni paše. Kada ? Kada ? Kada ?

----------


## irenas

Pa bilo kad popodne,nek se javi Marina mama da kaže jel može.

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Joooj, ovaj tjedan sam opet u nekoj gužvi, moram obavit miljon stvari a malo mi dana....radim do 16h a onda letim doma detetu cicu dat....a kad ste mislile ovaj tjedan, da vidim jel bi se mogla prilagodit?! :?

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Cuke evo ja malo da podignem topić. :D ...tak sam imala volju i želju pokrenut rad Rode u Sisku al nekak mi ne ide od ruke za prvu ruku (baš sam si to super sročila) organizirat nalaženje forumašica  nekoj kavi, čaju il čemu već a onda sve drugo  :Coffee:  ....daj se malo javite, kaj bumo, kad bumo!?!!!!!!!!!  :D Ajmo žene, živo,živo! Akcija!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## irenas

Kad i gdje hoces?Organizirat cu se da dođemako niš drugo makar na kavicu

----------


## tileo02

Šta se čeka ? Ja sam za akciju. Ajmo cure.

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Cure, meni bi opet najviše pasalo kod bazena još danas i cijeli idući tjedan u vremenu od 14 do 18h, ja bi mogla šmugnut s posla....a poslje bi moglo eventualno onaj tjedan tamo od 15.-og negdje iza 18 h tam gdje vama paše....il cure probajte se bez mene nać pa poslje i ja uletim a vi ćete mi pisat kak je bilo i kaj ste izdogovarale....  :Kiss:

----------


## jasnica

Evo samo da vam se javi još jedna Petrinjka. Kad nešto orgnizirate zovite i mene? Ja sam vam uvijek za dobru akciju. Trebam jednu informaciju.  U 30.tj sam pa tražim broj telefona gdje da se prijavim za trudnički tečaj ak što znate javite se!! Pusa

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Javi se u sisačku bolnicu, broj ti je 553-100 pa traži sestru Macu i onda joj objasni da bi išla na tečaj pa će ti ona sve objasnit...  :Wink:  
A čim uspijemo neko druženje izorganizirat javim ti....  :Kiss:

----------


## jasnica

Baš ti hvala na toj informaciji. Čitala sam dosta ali još uvijek imam neka pitanja i neke si stvari još nemogu posložiti. Tko je od vas cura imao iskustva s trudnički tečajem? Koliko love? Pusa Sisčankama i Petrinjkama

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Imala sam ja iskustva i bilo mi je super...love niš, to je besplatni tečaj....ja sam čak bila i pokusni zec u rađaoni na stolu kad smo išli na tečaj.....koliko god čitaš i slušaš i misliš da sve znaš dobro ti je i radi sebe i radi tvog dragog otići na tečaj, on ti je uvijet ako želiš muža na porodu a ako i ne želiš otiđi radi sebe....meni je to zbilja bila super stvar a niš ne košta...ak imaš kakvih pitanja vezano uz bilokaj, trudnoća, porod, kaj u bolnicu nosit, probat ću ti odgovorit...
Drž se i pa-pa!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## jasnica

Nisam još stigla nazvati broj gospođe Mace, ali mi je to na listi prioriteta za ponedjeljak. Bila sam Kod ginića u srijedu. Imam 100 kg. Udebljala sam se 15 kg, a u 32 tj pa se njemu to čini jako puno. Koga šljivi danas sam nakon dosta vremena manula jedan hamburger u slast. Čisti orgazam. :shock: 
Baš super ako je tečaj besplatan. To ja radi sebe. Muž mi je BOSANAC pa nisam ekstra inzistirala da ide samnom na porod. NIsam puno stvari nakupovala za bebu ali sam kupila ono osnovno. Za bolnicu ni sama nisam svjesna što treba pa mi napiši bar okvirno.
Zasada me nije strah poroda koliko što nikada u životu nisam bila u bolnici pa si to nekako nemogu predočiti. Znam da ti zvučim kao seljanka. Pusa Čujemo se ovih dana

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Opće se ne sekiraj za kile, to kao prvo 8) ....moj je gin ludel jer sam ja u startu krenula opako, od pregleda do pregleda sam dobila po 3 kg al na kraju sam se udebljala svega 16 kg i ošlo odma u porodu 10 kg tak da sam prezadovoljna bila :D ...a imaš milijon priča kad žene dobe čak i 30 kg pa sve bude o.k.nek te to najmanje bedira  :Grin:  ...a kolko znam za bolnicu si pripremi osim osnovnih higijenskih potrepština(šampon za tušioranje i pranje kose, sapun, kaladont, četkica  i sl.) još stvari tipa vlažne maramice koje ti puno znače, protuznojeći dezić,toalet papir, onih kuhinjskih rola papira, i obavezno brdo onih vatenih uložaka samo s mrežicom...ponesi si i grudnjak za dojenje + jastučiće za dojenje i meni je super stvar bila izdajalica jer mi je bebek imala žuticu pa mi je ona bila super jer sam joj svakih 3 sata nosila mlekeco a ručno se nisam mogla izdojit...e da, super stvar su ti jednokratne gaćice, znam da ih imaš u Tturbo limaču i mislim čak kod nas u Sisku u Bebinom svijetu...to ti je bebi trgovina u dvorištu gdje je restić Porto Latino...
Kaj se prisutstva dragog na porodu tiče, moj je bil jer je u zadnji čas odlučil a ja ga nisam forsala...i sad je prezadovoljan kaj je bil i veli da bui uvek...a poroda se nemaš kaj posebno ni bojat jer je to najnormalnija stvar i najljepša na svijetu a Bogu hvala da nikad nisi bila u bolnici.  :Wink:  ..bravo, bravo, znači da si zdrava djevojka i da buš imala super lagan porod... :D

----------


## nikolicc

Ja sam još jedna nova iz Siska i dajte da već jednom pokrenemo nešto i da se nađemo.Meni odgovara bilo koje vrijeme i bilo gdje.Dajte da počnemo ,pa ne moramo se odmah sve naći ako neka ne stigne bude drugi puta.

----------


## jasnica

Hej baš si mi ok potpora. Znaš zvala sam ovaj broj dva- tri puta danas i jučer ali mi se nitko nejavlja. Moram pokušati malo kasnije. Jučer mi je kumica kupila kinderbed i sve prateće uz to pa sam danas jako sretna. A ovaj Bebin svijet super je stvar. Napoko ok trgovina gdje sve mogu kupiti a da nemoram u Zg. Ove druge trgovine u Sk su malo bad. Ponuda loša i staromodna , a i skupo. Sutra ulazim u 33 tj. pa ću si početi prikupljati stvari za svoju torbicu. 
Što misliš o AVANT-ovoj izdajalici? Imaš li ti kakvu drugu? A dude? Imaš li možda ''ono nešto - plastična zdjela'' za dezinfekciju u mikrovalci?
Mislim nemam love za razbacivanje ali dobro je znati.
Pusa i budi dobra!!   :Heart:  
 :Coffee:   Kad je kava??

----------


## nikolicc

Vidim ja da se kod nas u Sisku još uvijek samo priča ,a kao i obično ništa od akcije.Evo ja sam danas poslala pristupnicu za podupiruće članstvo pa ajmo cure i Vi pa nije 100 kuna tak puno novca  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## irenas

> A  dude? Imaš li možda ''ono nešto - plastična zdjela'' za dezinfekciju u mikrovalci?
> Mislim nemam love za razbacivanje ali dobro je znati.
> Pusa i budi dobra!!   
>   Kad je kava??


Ne treba ti duda,to je razbacivanje s novcima.Ima ovdje hrpa tekstova o nepotrebnim stvarima koje se nakupuju prije odlaska u rodilište  :Kiss:

----------


## nikolicc

Ma ne treba ti ni izdjalica unaprijed, meni uopće nije trebala, a da sam je kupila samo bih bacila novac, a ona baš i nije jeftina.Bolje nekome reci,  :Saint:   u slučaju da ti zatreba u bolnici da ti je kupi

----------


## apricot

cure, vidim da se još niste organizirale, a imate veliku želju...

neka jedna odredi datum, pa tko dođe - dođe: vrlo rijetko ćete uspjeti postići da baš svima odgovara i onda se nikada nećete naći.
budući da vas ima i iz Siska i iz Petrinje, naizmjenično se dogovorite u jednom pa u drugom gradu, kao naše Slavonke: jednom u Osijeku, jednom u Vinkovcima.

momze je trenutno u gužvi s jednom kampanjom, ali sigurna sam da će vam rado pomoći.
i Casper je u Sisku.
A ni nama nije daleko, ako se stvarno odlučite organizirati i poduzeti nešto u vašem kraju.

----------


## jasnica

JA SAM ZA AKCIJU. NEMAŠ PROLEM!! Ja sam iz Petrinje i nije mi teško doći i u Sisak na čašicu kave. Štoviše imam i vremena ali me jedino moje naotečene noge muče pa nemogu nigdje dugo biti.
Hvala na svjetima!! netko kaže super stvar a netko kaže bacanje novca. Mislim da cu ipak malo sačekati s kupnjom(u zadnjem postu navedenog).
Ušla sam u 33tj. pa mislim da još imam vremena.
Sinoć sam loše spavala zbog glupog vjetra. Škemba mi je ogromna,a muž radi noćnu pa se ne mogu tako lako niti okretati u krevetu.  :Bouncing:  
Imam termin u 15.3.   :Saint:  Joshua

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Super, možda ti se dete rodi na moj rođič 14.03. :D

----------


## jasnica

Hej ima neka vibra između nas dvije!! Ja ću možda sutra popodne u Sisak malo u lunjanje, pa ti se javim ujutro ako si za kratku kavicu. Na PM javim ti broj mobitela. Pusa  :Kiss:  
Mogu ti reći da sam jučer bila šokirana tragedijom Virgo30. Kako je život kratak nemožeš vjerovati! Najbolje ga je što bolje iskoristiti!

----------


## katja29

Pozdrav!

Tek sam sad primjetila da vas ovdje ima nekoliko iz Siska i okolice. Eto i ja sam za akciju, Sisčankom se smatram odnedavno,ali kako nas je život i posao vezao za Sisak, mislim da ćemo ovdje ostati za stalno. Obzirom da sam već tjednima na strogom mirovanju, 36+3, akcija će morati pričekati do poroda,ali nakon toga vam se pridružujem. Inače do nedavno sam za sve liječnicima odlazila u Zagreb, ali kako sam pronašla gin. u Sisku, i zadovoljna sam, na kraju ću i roditi ovdje,a već sam i odležala jedan period na bolnici i dobro upoznala osoblje i do sada su iskustva pozitivna. Nadam se da će tako i ostati.

Do skorog viđenja i nadam se upoznavanja!

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Katja29 daj mi pliiiz reci s kojim si to gin u Sisku zadovoljna   :Razz:  jer ja ga nisam našla pa sam išla u Zg i tam sam rodila :D ...i oduševljena sam s njime i opet ću kad zatrudnim ić k njemu  :Naklon:  ....ak ti je bad možeš mi i na pp poslat ime i prezime...
Thnx...  :Heart:

----------


## jasnica

hej, moram vam se požaliti da me u srijedu sredio visoki tlak, ali mi je ova dva dana dobro. Malo sam se bila prepala ali sad je situacija zadovoljavajuća.
Bila sam u ponedjeljak u Getrou. Stvarno se isplati otići za dječju robicu. Bodići su od 19-29 kn. Čarapice po 5 kn. Ručinici za bebice po 10 kn. Oprala sam sve ništa se nije raspalo.

----------


## jasnica

hej, moram vam se požaliti da me u srijedu sredio visoki tlak, ali mi je ova dva dana dobro. Malo sam se bila prepala ali sad je situacija zadovoljavajuća.
Bila sam u ponedjeljak u Getrou. Stvarno se isplati otići za dječju robicu. Bodići su od 19-29 kn. Čarapice po 5 kn. Ručinici za bebice po 10 kn. Oprala sam sve ništa se nije raspalo.

----------


## jasnica

sorry u brzini sam poslala dve poruke

----------


## Poison Ivy

Evo, ja sam rođena Petrinjka koju je fakultet (pa posao) odvukao u Zagreb i zadržao je tamo dugi niz godina. A onda ju je ljubav odvukla u Ozalj i još ju uvijek tamo drži   :Smile:  
Kako često dolazim u Petrinju/Sisak (što zbog familije što zbog prijatelja) za kavu i upoznavanje/druženje sam uvijek...Možda se i znamo iz mlađih dana   :Smile:

----------


## bubi27

Ima nas još iz Siska...skroz sam nova u cilom forumu, al rado bi popila tu vašu/našu kavu. 
 ajmo cure mora jedna reći datum i sat, simbol raspoznavanja i krenimo

----------


## casper

> i Casper je u Sisku.




yes, yes
i Casper je iz Siska
jako kratko istina bog, tak da ne znam još niti sve kvartova a kamoli nešto drugo, ali......

 :Bye:  svima

----------


## irenas

Casper gdje u Sisku?  :Kiss:  
Hajde nek netko predloži mjesto i vrijeme pa tko može,može a tko ne...........drugi put.Doru ne vodim po kafićima osim ako baš ne moram pa me najbolje odgovara poslije podne i predvečer kad ju ima tko pričuvati.Ljeti i u proljeće je druga priča ali ako baš ne mora u dim pa nek ni ne ide.Ako ćete sve povesti djecu onda naravno stižemo i mi u komadu.Preživjet će  :Grin:  
Možda da se dogovorimo za ovu subotu poslije 3 bilo gdje.Predložite mjesto.

----------


## tileo02

Misliš, slijedeću subotu, meni paše, moji dečki idu popodne na bazen, slobodna sam od 4-6.

----------


## nikolicc

I ja isto mogu, ali moram curku voditi sa sobom, ne mogu je ostaviti bez klope, ako ima neko mjesto gdje se ne puši, šta kažete na restoran Barun, odozada je čist OK, to je bivši JOCKER

----------


## nikolicc

I ja isto mogu, ali moram curku voditi sa sobom, ne mogu je ostaviti bez klope, ako ima neko mjesto gdje se ne puši, šta kažete na restoran Barun, odozada je čist OK, to je bivši JOCKER

----------


## diči

Bok cure,
...nema druge nego da vam se javi još jedna siščanka...samo što sam se nedavno udala u Sesvete pa sam rjeđe tamo...no organiziranje vam je za pohvalu...

*jasnice* tvoj termin je 15.03., baš fora jer moj je 16.03! Pa da vidimo koja će prije? Samo da izdržimo do termina...

svima pusa i pozdrav

 :Heart:

----------


## jasnica

Hajemo se naći u Sisku u ''Kavani'' u 17:00 u četvrtak. Siguran znak raspoznavanja nam može biti veliki trbuh i bilo što ljubičasto ili ružičasto. Tko se slaže neka mi se javi. Ako sam ja ovako debela i natečena spremna dojahati do Siska, da vidimo koja je hrabra odazvati se jednoj pravoj ''mamskoj''kavi.   :Razz:

----------


## nikolicc

Ja sam za, ali moj znak su kolica sa curkom.Da li se tamo puši?

----------


## diči

ja bi tako rado došla...ali...ne brojim li presitno za taj pohvat...mrvicu me strah doći sama autom iz Sesveta...drugi puta u paru...
 :Love:

----------


## nikolicc

Ja sam tjedan dana prije poroda išla sama autom u Zagreb, ali dobro, ja bih se sama bila odvezla i u rodilište samo da sam imala gdje ostaviti auto  :Smile:  .Ali  budeš drugi puta, taman na proljeće kada bude lijepo vrijeme za šetnjicu.

----------


## irenas

Ne mogu u četvrtak,imam nešto u 4 sata i nema šanse da završim i stignem do 5 u Sisak  :Sad:  
*Diči* ako nisi sigurna možda je bolje da pričekaš pa da nam dođeš u paru :/

----------


## casper

irenas ja sam na zelenom brijegu.kod škole

moram priznati da bi mi subota ujutro više odgovarala
ako bude sunce, nadam se, mogle bi negdje uz Kupu.
Mali kaptol, jazz, zlatne godine ili već nešto

----------


## irenas

U subotu ujutro imam nekih obaveza na fakultetu i jedan ispit  :Grin:   ali nedjelja bi mi super odgovarala.Šta kažete na jednu jutarnju kavicu,još ako bude lijep dan možemo i vani uz Kupu na nekoj od terasa  :Heart:

----------


## tileo02

Može nedelja. Tko je za ?

----------


## casper

može nedjelja
 :D

----------


## irenas

Odlično,za vrijeme se još stignemo dogovoriti  :Kiss:

----------


## nikolicc

Može nedjelja.  :Coffee:

----------


## diči

Ja onda ipak na kraju dodjem u paru, jednom drugom prilikom! 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## katja29

I ja ću se pridružiti,ali nekom drugom prilikom u paru, jer sada stvarno brojimo sitno!

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Možda vam se i moja princeza i ja pridružimo u nedjelju negdje kod Kupe...mi bumo imali pink kolica pa ćete nas po tome skužit...a da i princeza mi je u avataru... :D

----------


## irenas

Ej cure ništa se na kraju nismo dogovorili.Ja sam sinoć htjela pitati kad se nađemo ali toliko sam bila umorna da sam zaspala uspavljujući Doru. Ako ne danas onda bilo koji dan ovaj tjedan,imat cu valjda toliko vremena za jednu brzinsku kavicu jer pripremam ispit a nije mi ostalo baš puno vremena  :Grin:  Možda i sljedeći vikend :?

----------


## casper

moram priznati da sam mislila da imamo malo čvršći dogovor
i baš mi je žao da se nismo vidjeli

no dobro.
valjda budemo drugi put

----------


## tileo02

Javljam da sam bolesna i zato ne bih ni mogla doći jer ne bi htjela da netko pokupi kakvu virozu od mene.
A baš je jučer i jako puhalo, uopće nije bilo ugodno, ni za šetnju, ni za kavicu na suncu.

Ja se još uvijek nadam da ćemo se naći.

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

E cure moje, ja sam vas se sjetila u nedjelju i mislila sam da ste se možda preko pp neš dogovorile jer u subotu sam vidjela da nema nikakvih daljnjih dopiski na temu nalaženja.  :Grin:  ...baš reko danas idem pogledat kak vam je bilo kad ono nikaj :/ ...a moramo se nać pod obavezno...nadam se da će nam brzo i proljeće doći i sunce svanuti pa će to bit lakše izvedivo....  :Saint:

----------


## Mali Medo

Pozdrav svima   :Bye:  

Ima nas još iz Siska   :Shy kiss:

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Cure evo da opet malo podignem topić!
Pa kaj se dešava, gdje ste sve nestale, evo dolaze lijepi dani a i gripa nas lagano napušta pa zbilja bi se mogle malo podružit!!!!!!!!!!! :D 
Ajde javite se i ima da se nađemo i izbrbljamo, nemojte zabušavat....  :Razz:  
Ajmo cure, živo,živo!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## Mariel

Hallo sisčanke, drago mi je vidjeti da se negdje čuje i za nas... Dobro zadnjih dana se puno čuje za Sisak...ak niš', poznati smo po smradu i zagađenju   :Laughing:  
Vidim da ste ovdje sve mame i ja se baš ne uklapam, jer sam s podforuma potpomognute, ali to ne znači da vas ne mogu pozdraviti
 :Kiss:

----------


## casper

eeee wrong
nisu sve mame.
eto recimo ja nisam mariel

tako a se slobodno priključiš  :Love:

----------


## Mariel

Hvala Casper na dobrodošlici. Misla sam da si mama kad si na "autosjedalicama", pa tak da i nisam čitala tvoje postove.....sorry, moja greška...  :Ups:

----------


## casper

ma dajjjjjj
kakva greška

bila sam ja dugo i jako na mpo pa se skoro pa skroz povukla
to je moja greška

----------


## Mariel

Nemoj se povlačiti, ni odustajati ti si prva i jedina na ovom forumu koja je blizu mene,a da imamo sličnih problema. A i šta bi mi nove da nema vas veteranki sa iskustvima i savjetima. Već mjesecima pretražujem lokacije cura na forumu ne bili koja bila odavde, ali niš. Nadam se da nekad bude dogovorena kakva kava u gradu pa da se i vidimo, al kolko vidim po ostalim sudionicama, brzo im dogovor padne u vodu. Al dobro, to je i razumljivo, jer žene imaju djecu ili su visoko trudne pa ipak im ne možeš zamjeriti.
I još jednom...nemoj se povlačiti sa foruma MPO, jer trebaš nam...  :Love:

----------


## diči

Veliki pozdrav svim curama...vibrice  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za curke koje su pred terminom i kojima trebaju!!!
puse
 :Heart:

----------


## casper

mariel, evo sad znaš da sam tu.
Uopće nije nikakav problem naći se na kavici i u užem sastavu.

a možda upravo to potakne i ostale cure na brži dogovor.  :Rolling Eyes:  

i sad bi ja najradije rekla u sad u nedjelju, ali rasprodaja je i nisam sigurna hoću li biti u stanju

----------


## casper

zaboravih napisati da je nešto kalendara kod mene pa ako netko hoće  može ih pokupiti od mene.

----------


## nikolicc

Casper, ja ću uzeti kalendar :D , može kada mi doneseš majice za curku?

----------


## casper

može naravno.

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
Kad ćemo se družit uz Kupu i brbljat i pit kavice i sokiće?!
Ajmo više, dajteeeeeeeeeeeeee, pogledajte koje prekokrasno vrijeme!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## jasnica

HEJ CURE,BOK!
JA SAM VAM NAKON DOBRA DVA MJESECA DOMA S SVOJIM MALIM ANĐELOM JOSHUOM DOMA.  U SISAČKOJ BOLNICI NAJGORE I NAJTEŽE MI JE BILO ZADNJIH PAR DANA. JEDVA SAM ČEKALA DOMA. NA PRVOM KATU MI JE BILO SUPER I SESTRE SU STVARNO FENOMENALNE, ALI OVE U RODILIŠTU KOMA. OD NJIH PET U SMJENI MENI CIJELI JEDAN DAN NIJE NITKO POKAZAO KAKO DOJITI. NEMOŽETE VJEROVATI! TOLIKO O TOME A DA NEGOVORIM O NEKIM DRUGIM SAVJETIMA.
SAD SAM DOMA I UŽIVAM SASJEČENA OD DO SA SVOJOM OBITELJI. NIJE DA VAS CURE PLAŠIM ALI SE STVARNO INFORMIRAJTE O APSOLUTNO SVEMU JER KAD DOĐETE GORE NITKO VAM NEĆE POMOĆI AKO NEKOG NEPOZNATE. SVAKA ČAST POJEDINIM (BROJKOM DVIJEMA) BABICAMA IZ DJEČJE SOBE OSTALE SAMO OBAVLJAJU SVOJ POSAO.

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

*Jasnice* čestitam ti na tvom malenom angelu koji ima predivno ime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D 
Zaboravi sve ružno i posveti se svom malom čovjeku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## irenas

Bok žene,vrijeme se proljepšalo mogle bi  na kavicu poslije Uskrsa. Kod mene je situacija sa organizacijom vremena katastrofa. Ili pripremam ispite(pa od grižnje savjesti ne idem nikud) ili je Dora bolesna tako da jedan tjedan ide u vrtić pa jedan pauzira.Tata nam je otputovao i nema ga do kraja svibnja(možda i duže),u subotu mi dolazi u goste  trudna sestrična sa trogodišnjim sinom i ostaje najmanje 10 dana...........Da mi je netko prije 5 godina rekao da će u mom životu doći vrijeme kad neću imati vremena za jednu popodnevnu kavicu rekla bih mu da je totalno lud  :Sad:    Ajmo se bar probat dogovorit za onaj vikend poslije Uskrsa,nedjelja popodne na kavici uz Kupu?????????????????

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Ja sam zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## nikolicc

I ja sam za. :D  :D

----------


## irenas

A nama danas stigla pozivnica za rođendan u nedjelju pa mi nedjelja definitivno otpada  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

Jeste li se vi IKADA uspjele dogovoriti za sastanak?
 :Smile:

----------


## irenas

:No:

----------


## casper

ček ček apri kad uspijem provesti svoju ideju u djelo da vidiš kave i dogovora u 5 minuta.
Doletele buju kak nikad.   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

čuj, ako nosiš tortu, i ja ću doletjeti.

----------


## irenas

Odlična ideja *casper* a i ne bi bilo loše da nam i *Apri*  dođe malo u posjet  :Kiss:

----------


## tileo02

Subota roćkas, nedjelja u Zagrebu.
Ovaj vikend ne mogu.

----------


## apricot

pa i nije nužno da bude vikend: dani su sve dulji... sastanak od 17 - 19 je skroz ok.
i bolje da je radnim danom, šteta je lijepe vikende trošiti na sastančenja.

----------


## Mali Medo

Pozdrav,

samo da vam javim da možete računati i na mene   :Love:

----------


## irenas

Zaklada Ana Rukavina

U nedjelju, 20. svibnja 2007.god. od 10 do 16 sati ispred crkve Sv. Križa u Sisku održati će se akcija za upis u registar dobrovoljnih darivatelja koštane srži, jednostavnije rečeno, možemo se priključiti pomoći Zakladi Ana Rukavina. Inače, sve informacije o ovoj Zakladi možete pronaći na njihovoj stranici http://www.zaklada-ana-rukavina.hr
Cijela priča počela je Aninim pismom koje je poslala svojim najbližim prijateljima. To pismo kasnije je pokrenulo pravo rijeku dobre volje i rezultiralo uspješnom humanitarnom aukcijom fotografija u kojoj je skupljeno 1.2 milijuna kuna za Anino liječenje.

Ovo sam kopirala sa službenih stranica grada Siska.Ja idem sutra oko 14h.Ako još netko ide nađemo se tamo pa na kavicu  :Kiss:

----------


## casper

Apriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
vidi sad okupljanja


Daklem, 
drage moje

možete naručiti rodine majice koje će vam se dostaviti u sisak
znači kava. ali samo 1 (JEDAN) dan

za sad samo pišite želje
točnu veličinu, boju i količinu
može i tu a može i na pp

distribucija - jedan vikend uz kupu

da vas sad vidim tko ne bu došel na kavu  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

:čekam:

----------


## nikolicc

ja sam naravno za i da, trebamo nove maje, ove dvije koje furamo su svugdje zapažene( osim kod pedice, ona ih uredno ignorira, kao i platnene pelene, valjda ima nešto protiv Roda)
ajde,napišite ili stavite neki link, da vidimo koje boje, veličine i natpisi su na raspolaganju  :Kiss:

----------


## nikolicc

žutu sa maminim mlijekom i crvenu sa malim suncem imamo, dakle šta se ostalog još nudi i koja je slijedeća veličina nakon 6 mj. kako piše na etiketi?

----------


## jasnica

hej i ja sam napokon pokretna. I u igri. Pusa svima.

----------


## casper

odeš na web shop i pogledaš

molim meni samo konkretno javite

----------


## nikolicc

> odeš na web shop i pogledaš


pa tamo su samo pelene :?

----------


## tileo02

I ja sam zainteresirana, ali: 1.ne kužim gdje je web shop
                                         2. jel' su to majice za male ili i za mame.?

----------


## apricot

to su dječje majice, a neke od njih možete vidjeti ovdje: 

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mir...28dre2&.src=ph

za boje se nikada ne zna jer svaki put dođu drugačije.
možete pokušati tražiti baš onu koja vam se sviđa (trenutno ima dvadesetak različitih boja i nijansi), ali svakako stavite alternativu jer nitko ne može garantirati da ima baš ta koju ste zamislile.

----------


## apricot

postoje tri nijanse žute, 
četiri nijanse zelene, 
četiri nijanse plave
tri nijanse roze
ljubičasta
bež
smeđa
bijela
siva
narančasta
breskva...

ali ne znam što trenutno ima.
treba gađati   :Laughing:

----------


## irenas

Naručila kod Casper,ako nema tih boja koje sam naručila,nema veze samo da natpisi i veličine odgovaraju  :Kiss:

----------


## irenas

I da Casper ipak da napomenem da je veličina 3 za Doru a 4 za nećaka pa da  mu ne doneseš rozu  :Grin:

----------


## casper

vidim ja od sto glas, glasa čuti nije

nažalost cure od ovoga trenutno ništa
ja pakiram kofere i putujem južnije

dobro volja ostaje ali za neku drugu priliku

----------


## irenas

> vidim ja od sto glas, glasa čuti nije
> 
> nažalost cure od ovoga trenutno ništa
> ja pakiram kofere i putujem južnije
> 
> dobro volja ostaje ali za neku drugu priliku


Ej,a što je sa mnom.Javi čim se vratiš s Juga,iako mi nije hića jer sam naručila majice sa dugim rukavima žaooooooooo mi zbog kavice.Kad ideš? U srijedu imam ispit i onda sam slobodna ostatak tjedan pa da bar popijemo kavicu sa majicama ili bez njih  :Smile:

----------


## jasnica

Hej djevojek jel' vam vruće? Već se dopisujem s jednom majčicom na temu ortoped i abd. gaćice pa ako netko ima iskustva sa sisačkom bolnicom i sl. javite se.
 Joshua ima sada tri mjeseca i polako se osamostaljujemo. Još malo pa ćemo na kavu u Sisak bez ičije potpore. Malo se kuhamo pa to stalno odgađamo kad smo sami.
Neznam što mi je sa članstvom u ''Rodama''. Poslala sam pristupnicu ali odgovora nema. Ako netko zna nešto o tome javite. pusa svim majčicama. Odmarajte se!! PUSA!

----------


## apricot

jasnice, kad si poslala pristupnicu?

----------


## jasnica

Pristupnicu sam poslala prije tjedan dana.
Koliko dugo moram čekati obavijest? Možda nisu primili moj e-mail iakomi u inbox-u piše da je poslano.
Znam nešto nije štimalo jedno vrijeme sa Rodinim stranicama. Možda se negdje izgubilo. 
Baš je vruće.  8)

----------


## jasnica

hej cure što je to????? Sve vas je uhvatila fjaka!

----------


## Hady

Hej Siščanke, jel se nalazite vi štogod? Jeste raspoložene za kavicu u petak, 07.09. prijepodne, oko 9:30-10:00?

Princeza i ja malo dolazimo do mojih pa bi upoznale i sisačke forumašice.

----------


## nikolicc

> Hej Siščanke, jel se nalazite vi štogod? Jeste raspoložene za kavicu u petak, 07.09. prijepodne, oko 9:30-10:00?
> 
> Princeza i ja malo dolazimo do mojih pa bi upoznale i sisačke forumašice.


ma tu ti je sve zamrlo  :Grin:  

ali ja sam raspoložena za jednu kavicu :D

----------


## Hady

:D

----------


## irenas

Tek sad vidim poziv na kavicu,i već sad znam da ne mogu doći  :Crying or Very sad:  .Ako slučajno nešto smislim javim do četvrtka.

----------


## Hady

Šteta, al ajd probaj nešt organizirat....

Nikolicc, hoćemo se mi onda dogovoriti? U 10? Ja sam u gradu, u drugoj ulici pa mi paše tamo negdje. Što predlažeš?

----------


## Mali Medo

I ja sam za kavicu  :D

----------


## Hady

ajde onda, gdje ćemo?

----------


## nikolicc

ja sam van grada, ali mi nije problem doći bilo gdje, motorizirana sam  :Smile:  

a što se tiče mjesta, nemam pojma, zavisi od vremena, recimo Gradska kavana, vani, ako bude lijepo vrijeme

ostali, molimo prijedloge 8)

----------


## Hady

meni odgovara

----------


## nikolicc

> meni odgovara


 :D  :D

----------


## Mali Medo

Ja predlažem mali kaptol ili loyds da svi stanemo sa kolicima...

----------


## Hady

Meni isto odgovara i ova solucija.

Dakle, 07.09. u 10:00 sati - lokacija? 

Jel Loyds onaj kafić u zgradi gdje je Reiffe. banka? Kod Kupe?

Nikolicc javi ako i tebi odgovara ovaj novi prijedlog - dobra ideja za kolica, jer tamo kod GK se prolazi i usko su postavljeni stolovi pa bi mogle smetati.

Mi ćemo imati crvena Quinny Zapp kolica - da nas možete prepoznati  :D

----------


## nikolicc

meni odgovara, dakle loyds, ak je to iza Rba, mi se nosimo u mei taiu, tako nas možete prepoznati

baš se veselim susretu :D

----------


## Hady

Znači dogovoreno!!! Vidimo se!!!!

----------


## irenas

Uživajte curke,možda i ja uspijem drugi put  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Medo

Mi se vozimo u tamno plavim quinny freestyle.

Super, vidimo se onda sutra u 10!
 :Kiss:

----------


## tileo02

Pozdravljam vas, ja sam u to vrijeme na poslu, ali valjda će biti još prilika.

----------


## Mali Medo

Sutra će najvjerojatnije padati kiša, pa onda u tom slučaju ništa od nas.
Da li bi mogli odgoditi rendes za vikend?

----------


## nikolicc

> Sutra će najvjerojatnije padati kiša, pa onda u tom slučaju ništa od nas.
> Da li bi mogli odgoditi rendes za vikend?


pa možda ne bude padala

ajde, nemojte i da ovaj dogovor padne u vodu kao i ostali pokušaji  :Sad:  
meni odgovara i vikend, ali ne znam da li paše Hady, ipak je ona začetnica ovog rendesa

----------


## Mali Medo

Sad vele na prognozi da će ujutro biti kiša, a poslije podne poboljšanje.
Znači možda promijena sa deset sati na neku kasniju uru ili vikend.
Za vikend bi nam se možda još netko pridružio.

Hady, tvoja je zadnja   :Love:

----------


## nikolicc

> Sad vele na prognozi da će ujutro biti kiša, a poslije podne poboljšanje.
> Znači možda promijena sa deset sati na neku kasniju uru ili vikend.
> Za vikend bi nam se možda još netko pridružio.
> 
> Hady, tvoja je zadnja


što se mene tiče može
Hady  :Cekam:

----------


## Hady

Mi ostajemo do nedjelje ujutro, a subota nam je već isplanirana s rodbinom ( :/ ), tako da nam je sutra bilo super upalo, ali ako bude padala kiša, onda nema smisla.... ajde da si još sutra ujutro pišemo kad vidim okakvo će biti vrijeme, može?

----------


## nikolicc

može

----------


## Mali Medo

može

----------


## Hady

vrijeme katastrofa, luda sam.... cijeli dan će sigurno ovako.... Petra će poludit zatvorena... dakle za sad ništa, ha?!

Možda se još razvedri.....

----------


## nikolicc

> vrijeme katastrofa, luda sam.... cijeli dan će sigurno ovako.... Petra će poludit zatvorena... dakle za sad ništa, ha?!
> 
> Možda se još razvedri.....


blago rečeno, katastrofa  :Mad:  
Greta je tri dana u kući, nervozna za poludit  :Sad:  
ajd, možda se razvedri i prestane kiša pa onda da pomaknemo za popodne
šta kažete

----------


## Mali Medo

mi ćemo dobiti goste u 5, tako da do tog vremena može

----------


## Hady

mi smo baš sad bile prošetat do pošte i do dm-a i užasno je vrijeme, puše... Petra neće spavati i sad tu lumpa po kući.

Ajd vidjet ćemo kakvo će biti do popodneva.

----------


## ribica tina

da vas pozdravim.... :D 
može  kava u 11. mj. kad ja dođem u   :Heart:  voljeni grad  :Heart:  ??  :Grin:

----------


## nikolicc

> da vas pozdravim.... :D 
> može  kava u 11. mj. kad ja dođem u   voljeni grad  ??


hi
ovdje su ti sve neki propali dogovori  :Grin:  
imamo mi volje, ali nas uvijek nešto spriječi, recimo prošli put loše vrijeme  :Sad:

----------


## diči

bilo bi faš fora da se ipak uspijemo jednom naći...skoknula bi i ja do svog voljenog rodnog grada...  :Smile:

----------


## ribica tina

ok,ajmo ovako....
ja sam u sk u 11.mj,točnije 11.11.,vjerojatno ću se trijezniti od svatova  :Laughing:  ,pa bi mi dobro legla dupla kava,ali ne prije 12h  :Grin:  


dakle,11.11. možemo točno u podne  :Wink:  
(a,za pekmeze-ako bude kiša,sjest ćemo pol sata negdje unutra da se ne otopimo)  :Kiss:

----------


## ribica tina

zaboravite što sam rekla,imamo u nedjelju krštenje od kolegice...
ali može nedjelja popodne oko 15-16h??
 :Love:

----------


## jasnica

Hej moje cure!! Dugo vam se nisam javljala. Vidim da svi dogovori kod vas propadaju.Ništa onda od tih kava u Sisku. Dođite u Petrinju i riješite problem. Pusa

----------


## ribica tina

niš pa niš....  :Sad:  
a dobro.....
opet ću solo šetat  :Grin:

----------


## nikolicc

> niš pa niš....  
> a dobro.....
> opet ću solo šetat


ajde *ribice*, kad si u Sisku?  :Grin:  
*Jasnice*, ja mogu i u Petrinji, mama mi tamo živi  :Wink:

----------


## ribica tina

za vikend :D 
može subota ujutro(oko 10-12) ili nedjelja popodne(16h?)
može šetnja uz Kupu?  :Grin:

----------


## nikolicc

> za vikend :D 
> može subota ujutro(oko 10-12) ili nedjelja popodne(16h?)
> može šetnja uz Kupu?


oko 10-12 obično spavamo, pardon, ona spava, ja samo nekad ubijem oko  :Grin:  
nedjelja nam savršeno odgovara
a može oko tri popodne, znaš, dani su kraći, pa da nam ne padne prebrzo mrak  :Wink:

----------


## jasnica

Svaki se dan šetamo. Danas pada kiša pa ćemo malo u Konzum ili Inter. Nemaš kuda a njemu je već puna kapa kuće. Zubi mu rast pa je borba. Cijeli me dan boli glava. Valjda od umora. Nadam se da se ovdje vama bar mogu malo pojadati jer mi je glupo da samo ovaj post koristimo za uzaludno dogovaranje . Jučer sam srela jednu frendicu koja je rodila po drugi put i znate što mi je rekla. Jedva čekam kavu s curama u 1 kad mi djeca zaspu. Malo mi je to jadno zvučalo na prvi tren ali onda sam i sama pomislila da bi bilo super nekad otići pa makar na sat vremena bez Joshue. Neznam više ni pričati s ljudima. Samo posjedujem neke glupe informacije i naravno Joshuu. Grozno. I ja sam grozna zbog svega a možda opet i u depri.
Često ste mi pomogle samo što ste pročitale moje riječi. Sorry što sam vas udavila. pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## nikolicc

> Svaki se dan šetamo. Danas pada kiša pa ćemo malo u Konzum ili Inter. Nemaš kuda a njemu je već puna kapa kuće. Zubi mu rast pa je borba. Cijeli me dan boli glava. Valjda od umora. Nadam se da se ovdje vama bar mogu malo pojadati jer mi je glupo da samo ovaj post koristimo za uzaludno dogovaranje . Jučer sam srela jednu frendicu koja je rodila po drugi put i znate što mi je rekla. Jedva čekam kavu s curama u 1 kad mi djeca zaspu. Malo mi je to jadno zvučalo na prvi tren ali onda sam i sama pomislila da bi bilo super nekad otići pa makar na sat vremena bez Joshue. Neznam više ni pričati s ljudima. Samo posjedujem neke glupe informacije i naravno Joshuu. Grozno. I ja sam grozna zbog svega a možda opet i u depri.
> Često ste mi pomogle samo što ste pročitale moje riječi. Sorry što sam vas udavila. pusa


hajde *jasnice*, da se i mi dogovorimo za jednu kavicu  :Grin:  
ali kod mene ti je situacija takva da bez ove moje ne mogu nigdje, kud ja tu i ona  :Saint:  
i mi smo ti često u sparu pa....
a mogu i do Petrinje...

----------


## we&baby

haloooooooc cure!

evo slucajno sam ovaj topic iskopala  :D 

znaci mi putujemo za 2 dana u Sk! i jako bi rado tamo kafenisale sa vama rodicama (  :Laughing:  pa svi mi dodete ko rodbina ovdje na forumu...).

eto i jos nas zanimaju preporuke za homeopata u Sk , ako takvo sto tamo postoji  :/ 

i majice bi RODA-ine isto!!! kako? gdje? sto?

----------


## nikolicc

> haloooooooc cure!
> 
> evo slucajno sam ovaj topic iskopala  :D 
> 
> znaci mi putujemo za 2 dana u Sk! i jako bi rado tamo kafenisale sa vama rodicama (  pa svi mi dodete ko rodbina ovdje na forumu...).
> 
> eto i jos nas zanimaju preporuke za homeopata u Sk , ako takvo sto tamo postoji  :/ 
> 
> i majice bi RODA-ine isto!!! kako? gdje? sto?


homeopata u Sisku, šališ se :shock:   :Grin:  
nisam čula ni za jednog, možda se varam

u svakom slučaju, ja sam za kavicu :D 
javi se kada stigneš, pa se dogovorimo

možda će još koja cura  :Smile:  

Rodine majice imaš samo u Rodinom gnijezdu
a nije ni Zagreb tako daleko  :Wink:

----------


## we&baby

eh, mi smo jaaako knap sa vremenom kad dodemo, stalno cemo letati samo da sve vidimo i posjetimo, tako da mi Zg otpada (jer to je cijelo popodne/dopodne)

dal je mozda netko na relaciji zg-sk, od ovdje prisutnih?

----------


## casper

a od kad do kad si ti u sk?

----------


## we&baby

od sutra ( :D )

do 10.12.

----------


## Mali Medo

Nisam dugo gledala ovaj topic   :No:  i sad mi je žao.
Jeste se vi našle na kavici?

Moja majka je diplomirani homeopat, ali nema praksu.

 :Kiss:

----------


## we&baby

cure drage, evo mene sa isprikama zbog obecanja, ali neispunjenog...

mi smo naime bili u Sk, ali sam ja malo zabrijala da cu imati vremena prosvrljati okolo..kad ono:   :Embarassed:  

prvi puta sam bebu dovela u one krajeve, i to je bilo svaki dan promenada  :Rolling Eyes:  , nismo mrdnule iz kuce zbog gostiju...

nist od kave nist od susreta.... :/

----------


## Mukica

> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama



uz put zakljucavam
mozete nastaviti na Sisak - forumasice iz Siska i okolice - 2. dio

----------

